# So how was your 2008 Hiking year?



## Mike P. (Jan 1, 2009)

I think I usually start this a bit earlier but better late than never.

How was your 2008 for hitting the trails?

In comparing my 2007 & 2008, the mileage was just a couple of miles different.  My attempt for another Presidential Traverse failed due to a windless sunny day & a start that was a bit late, oh well, will try again in 2009.

In the winter, I managed to get to Isolation in January & friends & I broke out the C-M trail some between South & Middle Carter. Expected weather kept me out of the Whites but to Monadnock.  It had been a few winters since I was there.  (I blew the car engine post Isolation!)

The past few Aprils I had tried to find less snow by hiking the Catskills but in 2008, I hit Willey & Field & found a lot of snow instead.  (Back to the Catskills in April 2009!)  May was supposed to be Northern Presidentials but weather made that seem silly so I hit a couple of new peaks, Giant Stairs, Resolution & Parker.  (had been to Crawford Dome before so this was the 2nd time)

June ended up being a Madison & Adams trip.  July found me in the ADK's for a few days of peakbagging, a radiator requiring replacement gave me another day.  For July, I got to enjoy; Pitch-off, Colvin, Blake, Esther, Whiteface, Sawteeth, Pyramid, Gothics, Marshall, Street & Nye.  All new except for Whiteface & Gothics but it had been over 10 years for both.

Decided to stay home in August & September due to gas prices & double up in October & November.  Got to Carrigain & Isolation in October & then Tom & Moosilauke in November finishing up my 48 in Fall portion of the 48 X 4 seasons.  (I'll have Spring done this year)

After Moosilauke, I decided I need another list, so I picked some of my favorites & decided I'll do these 12X, once each month.  Got to Greylock early in December & a nagging knee sent me to the MD.  Nothing torn & with a little less treadmill & Volleyball, things are settling down.  Ended the year on Pierce, third winter trip there (none on a good view day) but first time in December, working on the new list.....

Plans for 2009?  More ADK's  a Presi & a Franconia Traverse, more time in the ADK, I have 11 left for the 46er's & the NE115, a few more winter Whites, I need 11 but some long ones remain, finish the Spring X 48.  Looking for a family trip up CT's Bear Mt. & maybe a week in NC near Asheville, likely no peakbagging but will return to Mt. Mitchell.

How was your year???????


----------



## andyzee (Jan 1, 2009)

Not so good, (and it shows when I jump on the scale). Between my wife's broken ankle and moving, got very few days in. Best hike was Tuckermans Ravine back in April, then did Breakneck Ridge a couple of times. Wanted to get up to the Adirondacks, but the week we planned on going, got rain then next thing you know, winter hit.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 3, 2009)

I hiked quite a bit on the Appalachian trail near Blue mountain ski area.  When I was down in Lake Anna Virginia I hiked in a state park but there wasn't much elevation change.  My most grueling hike/walk was back in June when it was 95 degrees out and I went on a 3 hour..11 mile walk down to the Lehigh Parkway and around..I drank 4 pounds worth of fluids and still lost 5 pounds on that walk..the closest to being in a desert with a horse with no name as I've ever been in terms of being dehydrated..


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 4, 2009)

2008 was my best hiking year by far. I did 2176.2 miles of official AT, plus 8.8 mi on the Approach Trail, and countless miles on side trails to water, shelters, and other stuff. I'd estimate the overall total is somewhere around 2250 mi. After the Trail I did a bunch of day hikes in the Whites while adjusting back to civilization.

I'm still undecided on plans for next year but the John Muir Trail is high on my list. I'd also like to do the Long Trail and the Colorado Trail is a possibility too. There is a chance I'll be on the PCT, but most likely that will have to wait until 2010.


----------



## LongStep (Jan 5, 2009)

I hiked quite a bit in southern NH: Pack monadnocks, Mt. Monadnock, Mt kearsarge, I also did some white mountain hiking: Franconia Ridge via Little Haystack, Lincoln and Lafeyette, also welsh Dickey loop, and had a failed attempt at Flume via osseo trail due to a thunderstorm. Im gonna do flume via osseo trail next summer for sure.


----------

